# Buying Cigars in Italy



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anybody have any suggestions or any interesting information about where one can buy cigars in Italy. I'll be out there soon at the usual destinations. I know that it will be Cubans exclusively. But any useful information would be appreciated.


----------



## rupuzld (Jan 28, 2010)

Shaz said:


> Does anybody have any suggestions or any interesting information about where one can buy cigars in Italy. I'll be out there soon at the usual destinations. I know that it will be Cubans exclusively. But any useful information would be appreciated.


Ahhh Shaz you are going to my motherland, Italy is such a beautiful place. Now on to your question, without knowing the particulars of where you are staying you can buy Cigars in many of Italy's tobacco shops known as Tabbachi in Italian. Most Tabbachi sell CC's however you must try two of the only hand made cigars that I know that are produced in Italy. The first is the Toscano Originale which was created in 1985 in the town of Lucca and is made with tobacco aged for 1 year. The second is the Toscano selected, which is hand made as well with more complex flavors. For a quite good machine rolled cigar by Italian standards you should try a Toscano Extra Vecchio which is very full flavored and one of the locals favorites. Attached is a sign of what most Tabbachi have hanging outside their shops. You may wonder what Sali means? It actually means salt as Italy's salts used to be controlled for sale by the Government as Tobacco is here. However this is no longer the case but most signs have not changed. Hope this helped.

Adriano


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sorry I can't help you but will say that I also have heard and read about the Toscano Italian Toscani Cigars being one that Clint Eastwood smoked in many of his movie rolls. At over $9.00 a smoke they had better be good.............have a great time in Italy!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Kaz, place a Swiss order to your hotel and bring me back some goodies!!! Have a great trip Kaz!


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

rupuzld said:


> Ahhh Shaz you are going to my motherland, Italy is such a beautiful place. Now on to your question, without knowing the particulars of where you are staying you can buy Cigars in many of Italy's tobacco shops known as Tabbachi in Italian. Most Tabbachi sell CC's however you must try two of the only hand made cigars that I know that are produced in Italy. The first is the Toscano Originale which was created in 1985 in the town of Lucca and is made with tobacco aged for 1 year. The second is the Toscano selected, which is hand made as well with more complex flavors. For a quite good machine rolled cigar by Italian standards you should try a Toscano Extra Vecchio which is very full flavored and one of the locals favorites. Attached is a sign of what most Tabbachi have hanging outside their shops. You may wonder what Sali means? It actually means salt as Italy's salts used to be controlled for sale by the Government as Tobacco is here. However this is no longer the case but most signs have not changed. Hope this helped.
> 
> Adriano


Thanks Adriano. I wasn't considering Italian made cigars, but I'll definitely try the ones you mentioned, if I can find them. Maybe I'll go through Lucca on my way to Pisa.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Sorry I can't help you but will say that I also have heard and read about the Toscano Italian Toscani Cigars being one that Clint Eastwood smoked in many of his movie rolls. At over $9.00 a smoke they had better be good.............have a great time in Italy!


Well, I'll have to try one for sure now.
When in Rome, or where ever...


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Hey Kaz, place a Swiss order to your hotel and bring me back some goodies!!! Have a great trip Kaz!


I thought of doing this, but I'm not sure if there's any issues with importing into Italy. 
Wait,,,
I guess because it's all part of the EU, it doesn't matter.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Have a safe trip Kaz.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Have a safe trip Kaz.


Thanks Ken.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Shaz said:


> Well, I'll have to try one for sure now.
> When in Rome, or where ever...


yea do what the Romans do---LOL


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Shaz said:


> I thought of doing this, but I'm not sure if there's any issues with importing into Italy.
> Wait,,,
> I guess because it's all part of the EU, it doesn't matter.


Exactly. Contact one of your hotels that you will be staying at and let know a package will be arriving. Should be no problem what so ever.


----------

